# Applying Work Visa with individual sponsorship



## PhloooooIsFlo (May 23, 2010)

Dear Forum,

Hi, My bf in NZ (he a citizen too) says that I can get Work Visa through his sponsorship. Is it true? Does anyone here have the experience applying Work Visa with individual sponsorship like this?

Thanks,
Flo


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi there, I'm not sure if your bf can be a sponsor for a specific work visa but you can apply for a resident visa (I think) under family/partner category - that will enable you to live and work in NZ. 

http://www.immigration.govt.nz/migrant/stream/live/partner/


----------



## PhloooooIsFlo (May 23, 2010)

Dear jewoley, 

Hi there, thank you for the info... I'll inform my bf first  

Have a good day

-Flo


----------

